# Adoption - Our journey to becoming a family



## STACEYJAYNE

Well where shall i start .....

We have decided that our IUI,IVF,FET,ICSI treatment days are over but becoming a family is not so back in may last year we decided that we wanted to start adoption proceeding which we did and have been accepted through the first few stages we are going on our prep course a week today .. yay  

We are very excited but will always hold a pain in our hearts for what we have been through and what we have lost.

After so many treatments and it took a lot of talking and tears to make this step onto a new journey. It does makes us so incredibly sad that we wont find out what a child of our own looks like but becoming a Mummy,daddy and most importantly a family means the world to us!!!!

So thats my little intro , we are very excited but we know theres along way to go yet.

I'm very lucky to have some amazing friends to share this with and you all know who you are    

Love 

Stacey xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Yay wishing you all the luck in the world with your journey honey. 

Amazing friends will be there for you the whole step of the way, I couldn't have done it without mine  

Big hugs


----------



## crazyroychick

Good luck with prep course, we have our initial visit next Monday, nervous and excited xx


----------



## flickJ

Good luck on your journey, StaceyJayne - I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## bluedreams

Best of luck Stacey Jane, look forward to your updates xx


----------



## jk1

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

5 sleeps


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Well DAY 1 of prep was yesterday and i can safely say we enjoyed it...... EVEN THE ROLL PLAY !!  

It was really intresting to have to chance to talk to two birth mother but must admit it was a little hard hearing at times but both girls wished us all lots of luck at the end and both said they know there children are now in a much better place.

We also met some really nice people yesterday so it will be good to keep in contact, it was also nice that many of them had been through the same as us, more for my hubby really as he never got to talk to anyone about what happend and yesterday him and other man could stop nattering about it !!    

Thats it from me until next week !! Day 2 is on Monday   

Stacey xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So glad the first day went well. Welcome to the adoption boards everyone on here is lovely x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Just a little update !!

We have now completed our prep course as on (Monday 11th March) I can honestly say we really really enjoyed it.

Both me and my hubby have said we will miss not spending the day together next week and going to the lovely little cafe we found every lunch where we would sit and talk about how things have gone etc.  

We got told that it will take two weeks to find out who our SW is (wish we could keep our link sw) and then home study will start the week or two after easter BUT yesterday i had an email which made me jump of my chair.....   

We have been assigned our sw and she is lovely as we met her a few times on the course and guess what .... home study starts a weeks today !!!! I did reply saying " WOW are you sure "       She said that they wanted to push us along as we should of been on there November prep.

Well there goes my plans of shopping this week end i shall now be clean every little tiny spot of our house !!   

We are so excited to get the ball rolling and this week has given us so much hope as a very lovely friend 
(you know who you are) has been told she had got her little boy !!  

We are a little scared about homestudy as I'm sure its going to be very hard at times but its one step closer.

Love

S


----------



## crazyroychick

Aw that's amazing, we just started prep course on Tuesday and really enjoying it too!

Best of luck next wk, keep us posted xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hey honey, 

Don't be scared about hs you'll be amazing 

Big hugs
Mwah mwah xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Glad you enjoyed it hope ours is as nice.  Did you swap numbers or anything with other people?


----------



## Billybeans

Good luck on your adoption Journey, looks like things are going quickly for you. Hope it continues. keep us updated.


----------



## bluedreams

Glad your prep group went well. I can't begin to imagine how much information you would have been given and the stories you've heard - DH is wondering about these and unsure how he might react.  I unfortunately hear them quite often working in a school, so although upsetting, I've learnt how to cope in myself with these.

HS soon! woohoo, have you been given a panel date yet? or is this something you discuss later?


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Thanks all , really looking forward to our first HS on Friday   (maybe that will change after).

Gwyneth27 - we did swap email addresses which was nice and i think we will meet up with one of the other couples too.

Crazyroychick - Hows your prep going ? xx

Emma1605- thanks chicka xxx

Bluedreams - no panel date just yet but hoping to find out an approx one tomorrow xx

On Friday all of our references had there letters and employers too and they have all been sent back now which is another thing of the list.

I will post again after HS xxxx


----------



## crazyroychick

So far so good, 2nd one tomorrow night, it's attachments they are covering x

Best of luck for fri, let us know how it goes x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Think its time for an update .......

Well where do i start, We have got such a lovely social worker she is lovely and it has certainly made home study a joy.

Homestudy has gone really really well and its hard to believe after today we only have one more session left !!
Yesterday we got the great news that our Panel date has been booked and confirmed (2nd July  ),
we are so excited but also very scared as we are one of the first couples in Leicester to be taken to panel under the new PAR but fingers crossed it will be OK.

A very good friend of mine meets her little boy soon and that has made us feel like its all very REAL now.  

We are going to start to clear our spare room out soon, not to decorate but just to get it clear! this is something that we have been dreaming to do for nearly 7 years now and if I'm honest I'm still a little scared to do it.

I will try and do a few more updates now as we get closer.  

Love

Stacey x x


----------



## crazyroychick

Aw that's amazing, was just wondering how you were getting on x

What sort of things o they do in home study?

Almost 2 months since we finished prep course and still not even been allocated a SW! Xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi congrats on panel date!! Sounds like everything is going wonderful, good luck on the rest of your journey x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Soooooooooo excited for you honey xxxxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Great news about the panel date, not long at all now!

Glad that it sounds like your HS went well.

Look forward to hearing about you being approved and hopefully a quick match.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

5 sleeps eeeaaKkkkkk xxxx


----------



## crazyroychick

Good luck xx


----------



## crazyroychick

How did panel go? Xx


----------

